# 36" Yazoo with kawasaki



## bubba39047 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 36" cut Yazoo walk behind, with a kawasaki motor. I broke the recoil mecanism. All the stickers and logos are gone, its old. Doesn anyone know if the motor happens to be the 14hp FC420v motor? if so that would be great. let me know asap. thanks


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

There is no labels on the engine itself which would make it easier to identify what it has? From what I have been reading it has 4 options of Kawasaki or Kohler commercial engines 13 or 15 HP on 32, 36, and 48 inch decks.

The article I read was dated December 01, 2002.

Model number from the engine would be great.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

bubba39047 said:


> I have a 36" cut Yazoo walk behind, with a kawasaki motor. I broke the recoil mecanism. All the stickers and logos are gone, its old. Doesn anyone know if the motor happens to be the 14hp FC420v motor? if so that would be great. let me know asap. thanks


If it's a Kawasaki engine, it will either be the FB460V 12 hp "L" head engine or it could also be the 14hp FC420V "OHV" engine. The best way to tell is to see if it's an OHV or L head design. There are more then one type of starters for both of these engines, one has metal starter dogs and the other has plastic. 

If you can't determine which one you have, if you can post a picture of the engine and the inside of the starter, one of us can tell you.

:thumbsup:


----------

